# Would a Book of Poetry and Short Stories Work?



## Lewdog (Aug 13, 2015)

I had someone read some of my old short stories and they said that if I started a blog I might get a good following with them because they matched the style of a pretty proper writer.  I don't have that many short stories but I do have a combination of short stories and poems though.  So would a book with varies short stories and a variation of poems in a book work?  It would probably be an ebook, and it might even be a free book or really cheap like .50.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 14, 2015)

It probably would work.


----------



## TJ1985 (Aug 14, 2015)

A compilation might work, but it would help if there was a theme or something to help tie it all together. It'd be tough to do any sort of publicity for it if it was just a selection of unrelated works on several themes. Of course, that's just my opinion, and I could be wrong.


----------



## LeeC (Aug 14, 2015)

In a newsletter from a publisher recently I noticed the following blurb: 


Weaving a tapestry of (can't remember the theme) John Doe's(?) collection of stories and poems takes the reader on an insightful journey.​

So I'd say yes.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 14, 2015)

I just thought it might be difficult with there being so many people that only read short stories and those that only like poetry would be put off by the idea.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh, it will be difficult but if they are connected with a theme and the poetry/short stories feed one another then it'll work.  And it will be worth it.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you all for the comments.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Aug 18, 2015)

Actually, there is a large Short Story audience on Amazon.  Many people want something to read between flights and in other such situations so I´d say go for it.  What have you got to lose.
But yeah, having a theme to tie it all together would help.
My short story collection has been my fastest seller and has gotten more reviews in the shortest period.  Of course I still had to push it like crazy.

David Gordon Burke


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 21, 2015)

I think it`s a good idea. A collection of your short stories would "put you on the map" and showcase your work. I think the theme of short stories as an ebook is an excellent way to find out what readers really think about your writing. They are popular and not expensive on amazon.  I wouldn`t worry too much about how many stories you have, if you are to price them at what you have said. Readers will download and either like or not; it could be argued that readers may moan if a new author pitches their work at a higher price and fails to deliver.

I personally would produce two ebooks, one for poetry and one for short stories, I don`t think the two would mix; but that`s just my own opinion.

Good luck.


----------



## denmark423 (Jun 14, 2016)

There is really no problem with that Lewdog. I would suggest that you visit www.bookventure.com and try to ask if they can accept your short stories and poems. But I believe they will because short stories and poems count in for readers and other persons who loves it.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jun 15, 2016)

While short story collections, and poetry are often have low readerships (even well known authors who sell very well in novel-length works often don't do so with collections), it's not impossible to break through. Like others said above, a theme would be beneficial, and short stories do have growing market. Plus, if you're not going to publish them elsewhere, then even if they only reach a few hundred readers to enjoy, that is more than would happen otherwise.


----------

